# Need good source for Geranium Essential Oil



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a spectacular Geranium essential oil. Any suggestions for me? Thanks.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 25, 2013)

Try New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## Neve (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got one from NDA. Whilst I have nothing to compare it to, it strikes me as high quality. I have used it already.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 25, 2013)

I have one from BB and I don't like the smell at all.


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

NDA will be your right choice. You could try ebay too for more economic deal. Try http://www.bareessential.co.uk to get about different essential oil & it's uses.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you all for responding. I have used BB's but just wasn't happy with it. I will try NDA and get back with my opinion.


----------

